# Stimmen Imitationsprogramm?



## GigFan (18. Juni 2005)

Hi,
suche schon lange ein Programm, mit dem ich Stimmen nachmachen kann.
Gibt es ein Adioprogramm in dem ich Stimmenproben öffnen kann und mir das Programm erlaubt, diese Stimme, mithilfe dieser Probe nach zu machen?
Oder ist das nur Science Fiction?

Danke


----------



## KristophS (18. Juni 2005)

Also normalerweise ist das nicht mein Genre, daher kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Rein logisch betrachtet, glaube ich nicht, dass es soetwas gibt. Menschliche Stimmen unterscheiden sich oft auch nur in Nuancen, oft aber auch ganz stark. Wie soll ein Analyseprogramm so etwas messen? Vielleicht würde es das sogar noch schaffen.

Doch ob es möglich ist, dass das Programm dann auch ein Stimmenprofil erstellt? Das glaube ich wirklich am wenigsten...


----------



## chmee (21. Juni 2005)

Sorry GigFan, so gibt es das nicht.
Yamaha hat eine Software entwickelt, die nach Noten- und Texteingabe singt und mit
ein bissel Übung und Arbeit klingts auch ganz gut.
Dafür haben die aber bis jetzt -glaub ich- 2 Stimmen aufm Markt.

http://www.vocaloid.com/en/index.html

mfg chmee


----------

